# Marin Bayview Trail 24"



## Rudi-Egmating (24. Juni 2013)

Servus!

Ich stehe, wie die meisten in diesem Unterforum, vor dem Problem eines neuen MTBs für meinen Großen (nicht ganz 9 Jahre, 133cm).
Ich habe inzwischen vermutlich alle Postings gelesen (zumindest aber sehr viele) und für mich drei Hauptgruppen identifiziert:
- Islabikes und Co.: Gefallen mir und meinem Buben (Optik rules!) nicht.
- Teure Bikes (Propain und Co.): Seine Mutter würde mich killen.
- Markenware wie Scott, Cube etc.

Über das Marin Bayview Trail (http://www.marinbikes.de/bikes/#kids//bayview_trail_boys) habe ich aber nichts gefunden. Gemäß Herstellerangaben ist es leicht (10,6 Kg) und ansonsten für mich halbwegs normal ausgestattet. Der Preis schaut auch ganz ok aus.

Habt Ihr Erfahrung mit dem Marin oder Kommentare dazu?

Danke und Gruß aus dem verregneten München

Rudi


----------



## schoeppi (24. Juni 2013)

Marin an sich ist schon ziemlich bekannt.
Die Komponenten sind die übliche 24 Zoll Ware, findest du so auf fast allen Bikes.
Günstig ist es dafür nicht.

Die Frage ist was bzw. wie er fährt oder vermutlich mal fahren wird.

Wir haben das 24er nach einem Jahr schon wieder ausgemustert.
Daher muss man sich bei der Radgrösse gar nicht so ins Zeug legen.

Also nach was günstigem gebrauchten schauen und beim ersten 26er was gescheites anpeilen.
Wie gesagt, falls das Intersse überhaupt da ist am biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rudi-Egmating (24. Juni 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Er hat bereits ein Cube Team 240, wir brauchen aber noch ein zweites Bike für die Wochenenden.
Wie er fährt? Abgesehen von den üblichen Touren innerorts fahren wir Waldwege, kleinere Trails und generell Waldwege. Wann immer es möglich ist wird leicht gesprungen und auch sonst alles irgendwie lustiges gemacht.
Das WE waren wir am Gardasee, bei einer Tour von Le Busatte (Torbole) nach Nago und in der Umgebung hat er mich echt verblüfft: Er ist tapfer die Steigungen mitgegangen und bergab auf Schotter hat er keine Gefangenen gemacht. Als Abschluß war er dann noch mit seinem Cube im dortigen BMX Park eine knappe Stunde unterwegs (am Nachmittag war dann aber Ruhe, er war müde!)


----------



## schoeppi (25. Juni 2013)

Kommt mir bekannt vor! 

Aber 400 EUR für das Marin muss nicht sein.
Wie gesagt, es hat auch nicht mehr zu bieten als euer z.Bsp. Cube.

Noch etwas günstiger und sicher nicht schlechter wäre das hier:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1751/a98127/zr-team-kid-24.html

Ganz was cooles, und mit einer weicheren Feder (keine 10 EUR) auch wirklich nutzbar wäre sowas hier:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Merida-MTB-N...Gaenge-REDUZIERT-NEU-/350735522493#vi-content

Gerade die Bergab-Ballerei macht den Kids ja riesig Spass.
Ich hab meinem am Ende eines Trails immer die Frage gestellt:
"Welchen Teil von "Sei vorsichtig!" hast du nicht verstanden?"

Und wenn er so gut drauf ist gehts vielleicht in die gleiche Richtung wie bei uns.
Hier war er auch noch 8:

http://www.main-spitze.de/sport/lokalsport/andere-sportarten/12385977.htm


----------



## Banglabagh75 (25. Juni 2013)

Rudi-Egmating schrieb:


> Danke fÃ¼r die schnelle Antwort. Er hat bereits ein Cube Team 240, wir brauchen aber noch ein zweites Bike fÃ¼r die Wochenenden.



Cool, nicht kleckern, sondern klotzen, heiÃt wohl die Devise (unser Kleiner hat aber auch 1 neues und 1 gebrauchtes Radl). 

Zu Marin kann ich dir nur sagen:
Vor ein paar Wochen ging ein Kinder-Marin (ich glaub, es war aber 20") fÃ¼r um die 100â¬ gebraucht auf Ebay weg, die scheinen also bezahlbar zu sein verglichen mit den anderen Marken.

EDIT: HabÂ´s gefunden, hier: http://www.ebay.de/itm/171051283574?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Rudi-Egmating (25. Juni 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Cool, nicht kleckern, sondern klotzen, heißt wohl die Devise (unser Kleiner hat aber auch 1 neues und 1 gebrauchtes Radl).



Du weißt wie das so ist, der Chauffeur der Limousine will nicht immer das Bike schleppen.

Zwei Wohnsitze: viele Vorteile (Wetter!), genauso viele Nachteile.

Jetzt muß ich erstmal mit Sohnemann alle Optionen durchgehen und dann weitersehen.
Euch vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## Banglabagh75 (25. Juni 2013)

Rudi-Egmating schrieb:


> Zwei Wohnsitze: viele Vorteile (Wetter!), genauso viele Nachteile.



- Immer da wohnen, wo´s Wetter besser ist?
- Doppelt so viel Wohnraum putzen/sauberhalten müssen?


----------



## trolliver (26. Juni 2013)

Das Marin ist mit 10,6 kg aber schon 1,5 kg leichter als das Rodon, das sind Welten! Von daher sehe ich den Mehrpreis auf jeden Fall als gerechtfertigt an, zumal das Rad ja wohl auch bergauf genutzt werden soll. Selbst Das Isla Craig 24 ist leicht schwerer - allerdings ist es besser ausgestattet und noch teurer.

Was mir am Marin (& co.) nicht gefällt, sind die 3x7 Kombinationen. Zu viel Überschneidungen und Gewicht. Außerdem kommt mir die Kurbel zu lang vor. Über die wirkliche Länge schwerigt sich die Herstellerseite jedoch leider aus. Und die Gabel... Na ja, was will man da anderes erwarten.

Oliver


----------



## schoeppi (26. Juni 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Das Marin ist mit 10,6 kg aber schon 1,5 kg leichter als das Rodon, das sind Welten!
> 
> 
> Oliver



Wo die herkommen sollen wüsste ich gerne.
Der Rahmen alleine ist es sicher nicht. Und der Rest unterscheidet sich kaum. 
Also bezweifle ich einfach mal das die Angabe von Marin stimmt.

Die 3x7 braucht man bzw. Junior aber schon.
Die Kassette würde ich allerdings ändern, vor allem auf mehr Zähne bei den leichten Gängen.
Eigentlich ist das ja auch noch viel zu wenig.
Hier war ja vom Gardasee die Rede.
Würdet ihr da mit 3x7 fahren wollen? Eher nicht.

Auch das Thema Kurbel würde ich nicht zu hoch aufhängen.
Meiner fährt in ne 175er, auch schon im letzten Jahr mit 8 und hat null Probleme damit.

Versuch doch mal ob er nicht sogar mit nem kleinen 26er zurecht kommt.
Das wäre in Sachen Komponenten viel einfacher.
Und wachsen tun die Kids eh schnell genug.
Als wir umgestiegen sind war meiner ähnlich gross, Sattelstütze noch ganz drin.
Jetzt ist sie schon gut 15cm rausgezogen, das geht ganz schnell.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (26. Juni 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Wo die herkommen sollen wüsste ich gerne.
> Der Rahmen alleine ist es sicher nicht. Und der Rest unterscheidet sich kaum.
> Also bezweifle ich einfach mal das die Angabe von Marin stimmt.
> 
> ...



Marin-Gewicht:
Hab das konkrete Rad nicht selbst gewogen, aber n Bekannter hatte das Marin Indian Fire Trail, das war eines der leichtesten Räder in der Preisklasse. Möglich machten es am ganzen Bike eigene Marin-Komponenten, die extrem leicht und trotzdem für Marin billig waren.
Vielleicht ist das auch heute noch so?

Zu 3x7 Gängen und Gardasee:
Als ich noch täglich am Bergradeln war (war´n anderes Jahrzehnt und n anderes Jahrtausend ), da sind alle MTBer mit 3x7 Gängen die Gardasee-Berge rauf und runter (ich stattdessen Island-Pässe, dafür nur mit 2x7 Gängen, aber dafür 15 kg Gepäck). Sind die Alpen seit den 90er Jahren denn steiler geworden?


----------



## schoeppi (26. Juni 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Zu 3x7 Gängen und Gardasee:
> Als ich noch täglich am Bergradeln war (war´n anderes Jahrzehnt und n anderes Jahrtausend ), da sind alle MTBer mit 3x7 Gängen die Gardasee-Berge rauf und runter (ich stattdessen Island-Pässe, dafür nur mit 2x7 Gängen, aber dafür 15 kg Gepäck). Sind die Alpen seit den 90er Jahren denn steiler geworden?



Das war die Zeit als man mit dem Golf I mit 4 Personen und Gepäck 1000km in Urlaub gefahren ist.
Mit 50 PS und ohne Klima, versteht sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pebcak (26. Juni 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Meiner fährt in ne 175er, auch schon im letzten Jahr mit 8 und hat null Probleme damit.



Man muss Kindern, auch wenn sie augenscheinlich keine Probleme haben, nicht schon im jungen Alter die Knie kaputt machen... 

175 ist eindeutig zu lang.


----------



## schoeppi (26. Juni 2013)

Das die ständig wachsen ist dir aber schon klar, oder?

Was willst du machen, alle 3 Monate die Kurbel tauschen?

Ausserdem bezweifle ich, das sie davon direkt bleibende Schäden davontragen.

Unsere Generation hatte solche Möglichkeiten gar nicht.
Da wurde rumgefahren was es gerade gab, 20 Zoll Klappräder waren die BMX-Bikes als es sowas noch gar nicht gab.
26 Zoll Damenräder wurden zu Choppern umgebaut.
Ergonomie? Hä? 
Dagegen sind 10mm mehr oder weniger Kurbellänge ein Witz.
Und, sind unsere Knie, Rücken etc. alle kaputt?


----------



## trolliver (26. Juni 2013)

Ich habe nur die Gewichte der Websites verglichen. Wenn sie halbwegs stimmen, und das scheint ja so zu sein, wären sie den Aufpreis wert.

3x7 bin ich damals auch gefahren... und habe geflucht. Es scheint der üblich verbaute Kram zu sein. Wer etwas anderes will, zahlt drauf. Hier im Flachland wird es, wenn Philipp irgendwann mal auf 24" umsteigt, eher 1x8 oder 1x9 werden. Wenn wir Urlaub in den Bergen machen, sicher eher 3x9.

Und zur Kurbellänge: es ist richtig, daß ich früher auch alles gefahren bin, was zwei Räder hatte. Dennoch ist es mir schon als kleiner Junge aufgefallen. Mein 20"-Rad hatte lange Kurbelarme, das eines Nachbarjungen kurze, er konnte damit viel schneller treten als ich. Ich weiß noch, wie ich das meinem Vater sagte, und der antwortete, eigentlich müßten meine langen Kurbelarme besser sein.... Ingenieur halt, keine Ahnung von Biometrik.

Es müssen nicht immerr auf den Zentimeter genaue Kurbellängen sein, wer macht denn das? Aber ungefähr die richtige Länge im Mittel über ein, zwei Jahre, warum nicht, wenn es angeboten wird?


----------



## pebcak (28. Juni 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Dagegen sind 10mm mehr oder weniger Kurbellänge ein Witz.
> Und, sind unsere Knie, Rücken etc. alle kaputt?



Jupp, bei den meisten Leuten in meinem Alter sind Rücken und Knie kaputt. Komischerweise ausschliesslich bei denen, die bereits im Kindesalter sportlich aktiver waren als der Durchschnitt.  Btw. sind es beim 20" Kinderrad 35mm und beim 24" immer noch 23mm Unterschied, dass für Männer 10mm auch mal wie 23mm aussehen können ist ja bekannt . Und was 10mm ausmachen können sieht man auch beim Vorbau und bei der Oberrohrlänge. Just saying.


----------



## schoeppi (28. Juni 2013)

Wobei die 175er Kurbel bei dem Rad meines Sohnes sich auf ein 26 Zoll bezieht.
Was üblich ist, bestenfalls verbauen die Hersteller bei den kleinen Rahmen 170er,
weniger aber nicht.


----------

